# Beautiful Bracken :(



## ellissian (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't really feel right posting this as we have suffered so many losses of our beautiful buns lately.....but I felt that he needed to be remembered.

Milly's father the beautiful Bracken passed away at the weekend. He was still a baby his self not even a year old.  He was so like Milly in lots of ways with his beautiful kind nature and caring eyes. I really felt close to Milly when I were around him.

Now I will never get a chance of having a Milly brother or sister...but I take small comfort that they are now together.

Binky free beautiful Bracken, give Milly a hug from me :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

Rip Little Guy.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

Binky free Bracken, enjoy being with your son.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 17, 2007)

OF COURSE you should post this.

Bracken was a part of your beloved Milly....

Rest in peace sweet bunny....rest in peace.

Peg


----------



## browneyedgal (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh noooooooo, no, no, no !! not another darling bunny! 

Binky free Bracken. :rainbow:


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh no, not Bracken 

Rest in peace, little one....

:rainbow:urplepansy:ink iris:

~Diana and Butter


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 18, 2007)

:rainbow::rip:I'm so sorry about Bracken....he's free to binky all he wants....and you'll see him again....


----------

